# Router table insert question



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I recently bought a sheet of 5mm acrylic Perspex as a replacement sub base for my router, it worked a treat rather than having to make jigs every time for dados wider than my original base.
So my question is, has anyone tried to make an insert from say 10mm thick Perspex and if so have you found it to be sufficiently durable? I only ask as I am planning a budget router table and £16 is preferable to £50


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Lee.

As far as depth goes, 10mm should be thick enough for an insert plate with the right material..

I am not sure about perspex. Is that subject to crazing, and may be fragile.



> The correct generic name is acrylic. This particular type of plastic is well suited for picture framing. Perspex is a brand name for acrylic sheet. It is primarily manufactured in South America. Not a domestic product. There are many distributors of this product in the USA. Now the cautions, acrylic manufactured outside the country does not have the same standards as domestically made acrylic. There are a whole bunch of things to know when using acrylic for picture framing but to keep it simple you want to buy ONLY domestically made acrylic for quality picture framing. As I understand it perspex can be cell cast which is the best if again made domestically but usually the perspex acrylic available is not cell cast and not continuously manufactured but instead it is extruded (think recycled) and will have a great many more flaws than are acceptable in picture framing. Also because of US standards of manufacturing acrylic has no measurable outgassing however in import product that may not be true and usually is not true. So even though your price may be considerably lower when purchasing the varity of acrylics that are extruded the quality will also be considerably lower. The domestically manufactured products are Cyro, Lucite and Plexiglas. These are brand names of acrylic. As an aside Lexan or other polycarbonates are NOT acrylic. Different plastic and not for picture framing.


I just did a Google, and found this answer.

I would use acrylic, so if they are the same, go ahead.

There are members with better knowledge will chip in..,,,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> Acrylic, commonly known as “Perspex” or “Plexiglas"
> 
> Clear Acrylic Sheet was first developed in the 1930’s and is one of the most commonly used and versatile plastic sheeting materials in the world today. Acrylic Sheets are strong, lightweight, glass-like plastic with excellent outdoor weatherability and optical clarity. Seventeen times stronger than glass, at half the weight, clear acrylic (perspex) sheets are a safer option as there is less change of breakage. Not only is acrylic sheet a sound, durable option, it is also 100% recyclable and suitable for food contact. Acrylic Sheets offer unrivalled versatility and is easy to fabricate, glue and bend without the need for specialised tooling


Another source I found....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Eazygeezer said:


> Hi guys, I recently bought a sheet of 5mm acrylic Perspex as a replacement sub base for my router, it worked a treat rather than having to make jigs every time for dados wider than my original base.
> So my question is, has anyone tried to make an insert from say 10mm thick Perspex and if so have you found it to be sufficiently durable? I only ask as I am planning a budget router table and £16 is preferable to £50


This indexing disc which I made for my wood lathe is 10mm Poly Carbonate which is very strong and routed easier than any previous Acrylics that I've routed. The two zero clearance inserts are of an unknown Acrylic just 3.5mm thick and have worked perfectly for several years.


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, my current piece that I use for the sub base has paid for itself in accuracy for depth of cut already. If was only £4.25 with free shipping!
The 10mm thick piece I believe comes in an a4 sized sheet which can be trimmed as needed.
I also marked 2 clear cuts with my square along the edges of my bit which enables very accurate measuring. It was very accurate when routing out dados for the bench dog assembly, which is a part of my current bench building project. Despite lots of cuts and use the measuring lines are still very clear

When the bench is completed, which should be in a couple of weeks (free time at a premium at the moment!) I'll have a good look at some simple router table designs and make a start.

Thanks again


----------

